# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pse po shkojme drejt dhunes?

## shitesi

Kush eshte opinioni juaj perse politikanet po e cojne popullin drejt perplasjes?

----------


## Ziti

kjo eshte me e forta: dhune per te miren e popullit
hajde sondazh, hajde

----------


## shitesi

Pse jo per ata qe mendojne qe jemi ne diktature.

----------


## Disa

Rama e bene per interesat e politikaneve,apo me mir te them per interesat e veta.

----------


## kleadoni

Sepse popullit tona tani i kane ardhur mendt dhe e kane kuptuar se nga c'njerez qeverisemi....

----------


## geezer

interesa te politikanve . a  ka  ide  dikush si eshte e mundur disi te largohern te gjithe keta polikaj e te zavendsohen me nje gjenerat te re  te politikanve

----------


## ganimet

Jemi popull servil dhe pak i trash(malok) ,malsoret mos te ndjehen te fyer ,se pata llafin e tyre se te trashet i kemi ne politik ,te katandisur dhe te pa pik atdhedashurie dhe te pa turpshem ..shkurt e shqip injorant te tipit .,shkretan e te vdekur se lakmia per pozita i ka ber te vdekur si shqiptar dhe te tepert per ket Shqipri te vogel si teritor gjeografik.
Jemi popull si kopet ku nji mban kumonen e tjerat urraaaaaaaaaaa pas edhe poqese  e para ka menjen me i shku ujkut ne konak.
5o vjet pas Ppsh-es vrapuam e kush spat guxim ta kundershtonte.
Jetuam jeten  me fatkeqe sa u mplakem e nuk e ditem se rreth kufirit administrativ kishim edhe nji gjysm Shqipri.
Vetem kur  te huajt na keshillojn degjojm dhe pas keshillav u shkojm.
Ja turpi  tani kure te huajt na thon e na drejtohen me gisht ne hund pisssst ne behemi engjuj.
Ja edvinistet po paten perkrahjen e te huajve paten me djeg shqiprin me dru te thata.

----------


## Prishtina.C

> Kush eshte opinioni juaj perse politikanet po e cojne popullin drejt perplasjes?



Per interesat e politikaneve

Sot e mendova me vete ket pun dhe pyetja qe ja shtroja vetes ishte si esht e mundur qe shqiperija nje vend kace homogjen me mbi 96% shqiptare te rreshqas kaqe shpejt ne nje rruge kaotike rruge pa krye si kjo si esht e mundur qe kaqe shpejt ne shqiperi te krijohet nje far depresioni dhe frik e pergjithshme kolektive per nje Destabilizim/kaos te mundshem.ku qendron sekreti i kesaj frike dhe mosbesimi se nje gje e tille mund te ndodh shume shpejt ne shqiperi .


Si esht e mundur se nje frike e tille e destabilizimit dhe kaosit nuk egzistone madje ase edhe per shtetet me problematike me heterogjene/Multietnike ne ballkan sic jan Bosna dhe Maqedonija ndersa kjo frike esht shum e madhe per shqiperin me mbi 96% shqiptare .


Kush esht problemi nje gje e di se nuk esht vetem politika (Ketu nje dreq i madhe esht po?????)


.

----------


## bamatat

Populli nuk eshte as i Rames dhe as i Sales ! Populli eshte vetem i vetes se tij , pavaresisht se kush kerkon "t'i vjedhe" daljen ne krye !

Askush nuk ka dale ne perplasje ne historine njerezore "thjesht per hobi" , per interesat e te tjereve ! Gjithkush ndeshet per interesat dhe problemet e veta ne radhe te pare !

Shoqeria njerezore eshte zhvilluar vetem me kete mekanizem !

Por "populli" eshte forca me e madhe , para te cilit , pavaresisht se sa e kane gjakosur , kane ikur me bisht ne shale te gjithe dhe me koken e menderosur !

Prandaj thuhet gjithmone qe "historia jep mesime" ! Por qe te mesosh duhet minimalisht te kesh tru !

----------


## bindi

Opconet dy, tre dhe kater jane me afer te vertetes,po te ishte mundsia do votoja per te tre, ndersa opcioni numer nje eshte larg realitetit.....

----------


## bamatat

> Opconet dy, tre dhe kater jane me afer te vertetes,po te ishte mundsia do votoja per te tre, ndersa opcioni numer nje eshte larg realitetit.....


Po te ishte keshtu si thua ti , femra kur sjell nje jete te re ne drite , nuk do te kishte as gjakderdhje dhe as dhimbje !

Deri me sot , vetem anglezet i kane dale perpara "dhimbjeve" te historise , duke bere ndryshimet ne kohen dhe sensin e duhur ! Te gjitha vendet e tjera Europiane kane kaluar nga dhuna !

Edhe vete anglezet , kete "zgjuarsi" e kane perdorur vetem brenda Anglise , sepse kudo ne vendet e tjera qe kane patur te pushtuara (koloni, perfshi edhe Irlanden) , prape me ane te dhunes i kane pranuar ndryshimet drejt lirise se njerezve !

----------


## Noellag

Ne nje vend demokratik si Shqiperia kur qeverite zgjidhen me vote , dhuna eshte e vetmja menyre per te rrezuar me qeverine  nga njerez qe krijojne dhunen per pushtet . Ne kete menyre ,  gjejne kauza nga me te ndryshme  per te maskuar qellimet e tyre , frymezojne dhunen se duan pushtet me dhune. Vetem nje grup i vogel militantet patologjike dhe bandite te paguar jane ne sherbim te dhunes te komanduar nga organizatoret ,pasi pjesa me e madhe e protestuesve vijne te bejne proteste paqesore . Dhuna   vjen nga deshperimi i humbjes me vote  dhe ethja e cmendur per pushtet . Nuk duan gje tjeter , duan pushtet edhe sikur Shqiperia te shkaterrohet , te arrihet qellimi  i tyre , ate rrezimit te qeverise me dhune 

Njerez qe organizojne dhunen, jane njerez te deshtuar politikisht qe kane psikozen e dhunes, mendojne vetem per interesat personale , jane te deshperuar dhe kane frike nga vota e lire.

----------


## Noellag

Ne nje vend demokratik si Shqiperia kur qeverite zgjidhen me vote , dhuna eshte e vetmja menyre per te rrezuar me qeverine  nga njerez qe krijojne dhunen per pushtet . Ne kete menyre ,  gjejne kauza nga me te ndryshme  per te maskuar qellimet e tyre , frymezojne dhunen se duan pushtet me dhune. Vetem nje grup i vogel militantet patologjike dhe bandite te paguar jane ne sherbim te dhunes te komanduar nga organizatoret ,pasi pjesa me e madhe e protestuesve vijne te bejne proteste paqesore . Dhuna   vjen nga deshperimi i humbjes me vote  dhe ethja e cmendur per pushtet . Nuk duan gje tjeter , duan pushtet edhe sikur Shqiperia te shkaterrohet , te arrihet qellimi  i tyre , ate rrezimit te qeverise me dhune 

Njerez qe organizojne dhunen, jane njerez te deshtuar politikisht qe kane psikozen e dhunes, mendojne vetem per interesat personale , jane te deshperuar dhe kane frike nga vota e lire.

----------


## bamatat

> Ne nje vend demokratik si Shqiperia kur qeverite zgjidhen me vote , dhuna eshte e vetmja menyre per te rrezuar me qeverine  nga njerez qe krijojne dhunen per pushtet . Ne kete menyre ,  gjejne kauza nga me te ndryshme  per te maskuar qellimet e tyre , frymezojne dhunen se duan pushtet me dhune. Vetem nje grup i vogel militantet patologjike dhe bandite te paguar jane ne sherbim te dhunes te komanduar nga organizatoret ,pasi pjesa me e madhe e protestuesve vijne te bejne proteste paqesore . Dhuna   vjen nga deshperimi i humbjes me vote  dhe ethja e cmendur per pushtet . Nuk duan gje tjeter , duan pushtet edhe sikur Shqiperia te shkaterrohet , te arrihet qellimi  i tyre , ate rrezimit te qeverise me dhune 
> 
> Njerez qe organizojne dhunen, jane njerez te deshtuar politikisht qe kane psikozen e dhunes, mendojne vetem per interesat personale , jane te deshperuar dhe kane frike nga vota e lire.


SHQIPERIA ESHTE , PASTER , DIKTATURE SATRAPISTE ! 

Keto pallavrat e votave te lira , nuk jua tregojne me as femijve ne kopesht ! 

Edhe ata e dine tani se sa liri mund te afroje nje egersire , qe vret ne mes te dites , ne mes te bulevardit te Tiranes , njerez me duar ne xhepa !

----------


## qerosi

INJORANCA, PERCARJA!

----------

